# Are erect ears normal?



## Ladyhawk54

A friend just got 2 puppies for Mother's Day. They're about 6 weeks old, and absolutely adorable. My question is that the male's ears are both erect all the time, while the female's are flopped over. I'm attaching their photo. Not that it matters, love them both!
Thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom

Are they littermates? There is a huge size difference between the two. The one on the right looks older than six weeks.

Where does your friend live? It's illegal in many states to sell puppies before they are eight weeks old.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

One of those pups is older than 6 weeks. Ears can be erect and should drop.

I see the pups are out in the dirt - PLEASE tell your friend to be careful about Parvo because neither of those pups are vaccinated properly against Parvo. Tell her to not set them down in dirt or grass until they have had their full set of vaccinations.

Here in california, it's illegal for ANYONE to sell a puppy before 8 weeks, it makes me sad to see puppies in a new home so young. I hope your friend joins this site because there is a lot of good info here!

Personally, I love seeing the little bunny ears


----------



## Ladyhawk54

_Sorry to panic everyone, my mistake, they are at least 8 weeks and they are litter mates. The male is smaller and he was born with only one eye. The breeder gave him as a "free gift" when the female was purchased, knowing that they'd be kept togehter and in a very loving home, and well taken care of. I will remind her of the Parvo._


----------



## Cosy

The big one looks older than 8 weeks. I hope they do well in their new home. The owner might want to read up on care of maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom

Here is a good article to show your friend about the dangers of parvo. The puppies should be 18-20 weeks old before they are allowed out in areas other dogs may go, including an unfenced backyard. No pet stores, grooming salons or dog parks until then, too.

Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs

Unfortunately, it sounds like your friend got the puppies from a backyard breeder. Maltese puppies should be at least 12 weeks old before going to their new home.

Why do Maltese puppies need to be 12 weeks old before going to a new home??

Make sure your friend gets them spayed and neutered as soon as your vet feels it's safe so there won't be any accidental litters.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Cosy said:


> The big one looks older than 8 weeks. I hope they do well in their new home. The owner might want to read up on care of maltese.


I have to agree with this. They appear to be two distinct ages. Do you know where they came from? What kind of a breeder? 

Tell your friend to join this site, we'd love to have her!


----------



## Orla

The bigger one looks about 10/11 weeks old. 
Its not a great pic of the smaller one but he looks like a westie to me.


----------



## Miss_Annie

One of them only has one eye! How terrible... and they'll probably keep on breeding too...

I hope you guys give them all the love you have! They'r precious!, but please do tell the owner to join. You learn SO MUCH about what breeders do and why it's such a terrible thing to just casually breed dogs or to breed dogs in masses for money. Welcome to SM.


----------



## Ladyhawk54

Thanks to everyone who has replied for their help and suggestions. Yes, i have sent the link to this site to my friend so she can sign up. I know she will be thrilled to have the access to all the information and wonderful people here.:aktion033:


----------



## Miss_Annie

That's wonderful!  I hope she likes it and stays!


----------



## Ladyhawk54

No this woman only breeds every other year if then, and is very selective to who she sells to. She only has a couple dogs herself, so it's not a mill by any stretch.


----------



## Orla

Ladyhawk54 said:


> No this woman only breeds every other year if then, and is very selective to who she sells to. She only has a couple dogs herself, so it's not a mill by any stretch.


she may not be a mill but it sure looks she is a BYB - back yard breeder - someone breeding for the wrong reasons who doesn't show their dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom

amby said:


> she may not be a mill but it sure looks she is a BYB - back yard breeder - someone breeding for the wrong reasons who doesn't show their dogs.


I agree....backyard breeder. BTW, she doesn't actually have to keep her dogs in her backyard to be a backyard breeder.

A COMPARISON OF: Responsible Hobby Breeders and Backyard Breeders/Irresponsible Breeders

Backyard Breeder vs Reputable Breeder

My personal favorite:

Every breed of dog recognized by the AKC, UKC or CKC has a written standard, a blueprint of what the
dog should look and act like. These standards were written so that all would know what a quality example of
the breed is and strive to produce dogs that meet or exceed the standard in health, temperament and
appearance. To be sure that you are breeding dogs that meet these standards, your dogs must be judged by
people who have a lifetime of experience among the breed. Do you know the standard of your purebred dog?
Does your dog meet this standard according to an AKC judge? If not, your dog is pet quality. Your dog is to
be loved, cherished, trained, cared for, spoiled and bragged about but it is NEVER to be bred. No matter how
cute or sweet the dog may be, if it is not up to the standard, you have no business breeding it.

If you have a purebred dog, this does not give you the right to breed it. Most purebred dogs are not
breeding quality. If you breed your pet quality dog, you are a backyard breeder. Whether you breed the dog
in your backyard, garage, living room or an expensive hotel room, the term is still backyard breeder. If your pet
quality dog has papers (AKC, UKC, CKC), that's nice but it doesn't change anything. You still don't have the
right to breed it.

If your pet quality dog cost you $500 be glad you had the money to afford it. You still don't have the right to
breed it.

Do you think that you can make your $500 back if you breed your pet quality dog or if your pet is a color or
a size that isn't the breed standard but you just know everyone will want to buy a pup if you breed her? Shame
on you! Now you are a backyard breeder with the purpose of peddling pups for bucks.

If the price for a tail dock or an ear crop may seem high to you, what are you going to do when your
beloved pet needs an emergency C section? Will you even be there to know if she is in trouble? Would you
even be able to recognize the signs before it was too late?

And if you still want to breed your pet quality dog but need to ask who is supposed to cut off the tails and
ears, ask yourself "What in the **** am I thinking?"

Do you think genetic testing is something they used in the OJ trial but has nothing to do with your breeding
career? You are a backyard breeder.

Backyard breeders sell pup's that aren't up to the standard of the breed.

Originally written by Sunny Arruda (South Bay Purebred Rescue)


----------



## Miss_Annie

Ladysmom said:


> My personal favorite:
> 
> Every breed of dog recognized by the AKC, UKC or CKC has a written standard, a blueprint....
> 
> Originally written by Sunny Arruda (South Bay Purebred Rescue)


Wonderful!! lol I want to make a flyer with this and hand it out to everyone in Missouri! Thanks for posting this, it was a great read!


----------



## maltlovereileen

Ladyhawk54 said:


> A friend just got 2 puppies for Mother's Day. They're about 6 weeks old, and absolutely adorable. My question is that the male's ears are both erect all the time, while the female's are flopped over. I'm attaching their photo. Not that it matters, love them both!
> Thanks.


They are adorable!!! There is a member who has a little dog (Ponyo I believe is the name) whose ears kind of stand up and looks like a cute little bunny  :wub:


----------



## almitra

I adore those little standing ears also...cute!


----------



## lilygirl

They are precious! I think its the angle of the camera that makes the one look so much bigger.


----------



## SammieMom

*Erect ears?*

_This may be a breeder question_. I am curious about something, so I'm gonna toss it out there. I have a 9 mo old puppy. His ears were very erect when I came to pick him up, cute as they were I was not happy as this did not seem normal. His ears folded at 4 months. But my concern is that they are not flat along the fold line on his head and you can see pink pokes through his air. I asked Vet and he said they were fine. :huh: What I'm seeing could be normal, so should ears lay perfectly flat at head or can you feel a hump on top. If anyone knows about this trait please advise. I don't care if his ears point sideways I love him to pieces, just want to know if there is any discomfort or info out there in case his ears are sensitive. He does not like anyone to touch them. Could be normal too. there is no infection, mites, yeast. I had him to the vet cause he has allergies with ear shaking sometimes. I have changed his food for allergy. This picture does not show top of head, bu you can see they are high. 
Thanks!


----------



## jmm

His ears sound perfectly fine.


----------



## Johita

4EVERAPUP said:


> _This may be a breeder question_. I am curious about something, so I'm gonna toss it out there. I have a 9 mo old puppy. His ears were very erect when I came to pick him up, cute as they were I was not happy as this did not seem normal. His ears folded at 4 months. But my concern is that they are not flat along the fold line on his head and you can see pink pokes through his air. I asked Vet and he said they were fine. :huh: What I'm seeing could be normal, so should ears lay perfectly flat at head or can you feel a hump on top. If anyone knows about this trait please advise. I don't care if his ears point sideways I love him to pieces, just want to know if there is any discomfort or info out there in case his ears are sensitive. He does not like anyone to touch them. Could be normal too. there is no infection, mites, yeast. I had him to the vet cause he has allergies with ear shaking sometimes. I have changed his food for allergy. This picture does not show top of head, bu you can see they are high.
> Thanks!


 
Awww, he looks perfectly fine to me


----------



## Maltbabe

*Westie & Malt*

The one with the erect ears looks like a westie to me. I have a friend that has one of those Westie/Malt and she looks exactly like that.

The vet confirmed it. If you look carefuly the ears are super pointy. My Malteses ears were never pointy and by that age the had already folded over

This is a 9 week Maltese







- 

My Max


----------



## SammieMom

jmm said:


> His ears sound perfectly fine.


Thank you!


----------



## 08chrissy08

I have a little girl that had upright ears when I got her. Lordy, she was cute! They lay down about 4-5 months old or so and she looked like all the other malts at that point. My breeder (whom I trust implicitly) said that once in a great while that happens. It's no biggie. Your fluff is darling!


----------



## SammieMom

08chrissy08 said:


> I have a little girl that had upright ears when I got her. Lordy, she was cute! They lay down about 4-5 months old or so and she looked like all the other malts at that point. My breeder (whom I trust implicitly) said that once in a great while that happens. It's no biggie. Your fluff is darling!



Thanks for the post! Same happened here, and Sammie is 10 mo old and has some allergies. I was trying to find out if anyone with the erect ears, had allergy/sensitive ears. and still kinda poke up at fold line. He is young, just fyi for you.


----------



## 08chrissy08

4EVERAPUP said:


> Thanks for the post! Same happened here, and Sammie is 10 mo old and has some allergies. I was trying to find out if anyone with the erect ears, had allergy/sensitive ears. and still kinda poke up at fold line. He is young, just fyi for you.


Pixie has not had any allergy problems at all. She doesn't have any ear problems either. If anything, i notice her ears seem to stay dryer and cleaner then Jazz's do. She's just over 2 years old now. Her ears never laid down quite as low as my boy's ears, but they did settle nicely. Here is before and after pics!

Pixie at about 13 weeks old









This is how she looks with her ears down









Haha, almost hard to believe that scruffy little bit of a pup is the same girl! She was so dang cute with those ears poking up, I miss them!


----------



## SammieMom

08chrissy08 said:


> Pixie has not had any allergy problems at all. She doesn't have any ear problems either. If anything, i notice her ears seem to stay dryer and cleaner then Jazz's do. She's just over 2 years old now. Her ears never laid down quite as low as my boy's ears, but they did settle nicely. Here is before and after pics!
> 
> Pixie at about 13 weeks old
> 
> 
> This is how she looks with her ears down
> 
> 
> Haha, almost hard to believe that scruffy little bit of a pup is the same girl! She was so dang cute with those ears poking up, I miss them!


_thanks for the time you spent on your post._ it was great. Sam is 10 months and ya know, just want to know his will not cause issues. He could just have allergies from my carpet/food/yard. we are working on them now. I just thought I 'd ask, u never know who will post back with same thing. have a great holiday.


----------

